# Aperture Spectrum



## VonZipper12 (Dec 7, 2009)

What do you think about it, i was also thinking of the Ride Kink.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't let the Zumiez kids sell you that. Its so basic its nearly worthless. Get the Kink.


----------



## VonZipper12 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok thanks for the input


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

kink.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
aperture blows. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------

